# small engine repair



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Is the air gap between coil and flywheel correct. Rule of thumb is put a dollar in between them and tighten it down. Pull dollar bill out and rotate the flywheel and make sure it doesn't rub.:thumbsup:


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

where i got the coil said to set the air gap at .012 so I did. now I set the gap right where the magnet on the flywheel is I dont know if it makes a difference if its set ther or elsewhere on the flywheel.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Should be ok.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

shirbon said:


> I have an older john deer riding lawn mower I'm guessing about a 1980's model. Was having trouble with it keep running, ran about 5 minutes and then quit, had to wait an hour or more then it would start up and go another 5 minutes and quit again. Checked for spark when it quit and no spark, had spark when cold though. Thought probably bad coil, get hot and quits and works again after cooling off. Got a new coil, has spark but won't start now, cranks over good but won't even fire, frustrated and want to cry LOL. It's an 11 HP Briggs & Stratton. Any ideas ? Thanks.


take off fly wheel and check and see if the key is sheared off ??


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I forgot about that. Even if it has a notch in it, it won't start. Woodruff key should be smooth and the fit tight.:thumbsup:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Even with a completely sheared key there should be spark if the flywheel is rotating. 

Albeit the timing may be off the mark and it fails to start.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Make sure kill switch wire isn't killing the coil fire.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

no, i said it has spark but wont run or fire. with the old coil it ran for a few minutes,


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

New plug ? New air cleaner ? New oil ?

Try putting the old coil back on & see if it will fire .

After you verify the flywheel key is OK .

If it still will not run , drain all the gas out of the tank & carburetor . Fill with fresh gas you purchased ( clean gas container ) today . If need be , try priming it .

If it still does not start , buy new carburetor & air cleaner gaskets . Replace them . Look for vacuum leaks .

If it will not start , I would replace the carburetor or install a carburetor kit .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Have you tried squirting ether in the carb?


----------



## kars85 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll play the odd ball and say to make sure the seat sensor (if it has one) isn't malfunctioning where it thinks you fell off and automatically kills the mower. You should be able to just wire nut the wires together if you want to test that theory


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Of the ones I'm familiar with they will cut the power to the starter also.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

all good suggestions, some i thought of, have to wait till i go to the cabin again as that is where the mower is located. thanks for the input. all other suggestions still welcome


----------

